# Does Uber have an adder?



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

So I know this is small potatoes but this was my rating screen and upon doing the math, that rating is impossible to get.

4.71 X 60 = 282.6

But of course you can't have 282.6 points. You can however have 282 or 283.

283 ÷ 60 = 4.72

and
=a_
2_ WA282 ÷ 60 = 4.70

I checked the dashboard and it had the same score. And this is about two and a half days since I'd driven at all. What gives? Is Uber missing an adder?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Facts (based on your pic):

You have 60 rated trips

49 of those were 5 stars

The other 11 trips were each rated between 1 and 4 stars.

--------------

I'm sure some combination of ratings could potentially give you an overall rating of 4.71

Not sure how you're doing your calculations


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> So I know this is small potatoes but this was my rating screen and upon doing the math, that rating is impossible to get.
> 
> 4.71 X 60 = 282.6
> 
> ...


It appears they cut off the rating rather than round up or down.

283÷60=4.7166666667 (or 6 recurring, which I can't write here).

I have noticed the same thing with mine.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LGC said:


> Facts (based on your pic):
> 
> You have 60 rated trips
> 
> ...


He's doing them perfectly. You're not understanding the math.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He's doing them perfectly. You're not understanding the math.


I admit that I didn't look that closely at what he was doing.

I realized long ago that trying to analyze your ratings was pointless.

I see now how he's looking at them.

Your reply that they only show the rating to 2 decimal points is the correct answer for him.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LGC said:


> Facts (based on your pic):
> 
> You have 60 rated trips
> 
> ...


Here's some fact for you. First of all, the numbers in my original post were nicely lined up until (fact number two) a tornado came through and blew them everywhere.

I'm pretty sure passengers can only rate you with whole numbers and unless someone gave me 3.6 stars you simply can't have a 4.71 rating with 60 rated trips. An easier example would be a driver with only two rated trips couldn't have a 4.83 rating.

But who cares, right? It's only .01 off. Agreed. It's just weird to me that a technology company that has lots of computers (computers are famously good at math) would make a rounding error


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> Here's some fact for you. First of all, the numbers in my original post were nicely lined up until (fact number two) a tornado came through and blew them everywhere.
> 
> I'm pretty sure passengers can only rate you with whole numbers and unless someone gave me 3.6 stars you simply can't have a 4.71 rating with 60 rated trips. An easier example would be a driver with only two rated trips couldn't have a 4.83 rating.
> 
> But who cares, right? It's only .01 off. Agreed. It's just weird to me that a technology company that has lots of computers (computers are famously good at math) would make a rounding error


I already admitted that I wasn't looking that closely at your calculations. I really just looked at your image

Your answer is laid out in Fuzzy's post.

Anyway, do yourself a favor and dont be one of those people that are obsessed with your rating.

Your ratings will fluctuate greatly until you have a much larger amount of trips.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LGC said:


> I already admitted that I wasn't looking that closely at your calculations. I really just looked at your image
> 
> Your answer is laid out in Fuzzy's post.
> 
> ...


No I'm down with that. There's so much randomness there I can't imagine that number really means anything at all. I'm just saying that for as much stock Uber puts in that number, you'd think they'd at least get the math right.

You want to know a number you can really get offended by? Try $.64/mile.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> No I'm down with that. There's so much randomness there I can't imagine that number really means anything at all. I'm just saying that for as much stock Uber puts in that number, you'd think they'd at least get the math right.
> 
> You want to know a number you can really get offended by? Try $.64/mile.


That's the number that drivers really need to focus on........

I understand that people do this out of necessity, but driving for $.64 a mile seems pointless to me.

The only people benefiting are uber and their customers.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LGC said:


> That's the number that drivers really need to focus on........
> 
> I understand that people do this out of necessity, but driving for $.64 a mile seems pointless to me.
> 
> The only people benefiting are uber and their customers.


Don't worry. They make up for that low mileage with an increase in the safe driver fee or whatever it's called to $2.45

So how's this for some maths:

Rider is charged $6.20
Uber takes $3.20

That's 52% which is considerably greater than the 20% we're told they take.

Btw, they pinged me from 15 minutes away for that trip.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> Don't worry. They make up for that low mileage with an increase in the safe driver fee or whatever it's called to $2.45
> 
> So how's this for some maths:
> 
> ...


I'd say that's unreal, but we're talking about uber.

I wish I could say I'm surprised.


----------

